

Can the iPhone 6 Plus fit in your pocket? - kuhnster

It fits just fine in my jeans, but your mileage (especially with skinny jeans) may vary. And while it the iPhone 6 Plus fits, it’s not exactly a comfortable fit. It makes me fully aware that I’m walking around with a giant device in my pants (ahem), and the huge rectangular bulge it makes isn’t exactly attractive. The iPhone 6, it should be noted, feels perfect in my pocket.<p>Is this a deal breaker for you?
======
raquo
If Apple brings back normal, non-skinny pants back to the market this way, I
will be so happy.

